# Mitsubishi DLP C Series?



## PenginTamer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been following Mitsubishi and their relentless research in the DLP field, but I have never owned DLP and am considering Mits due to a referral. Primarily I am trying to figure out the differences in the newer models. They have released the Series 7 & 8 in the last year or 2 and the differences between them are mostly the smart TV capabilities and factory sound modules. But does anyone know what the buzz about the C11 Series is? (ex. WD-73C11) I have looked at local retail stores but the only DLP's they carry are 73" - 92" versions of the Series 6, 7, and 8- and no one seems to have any information on the C series  Any information is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

It's been over a year since I looked at the Mitsubishi lineup; I own a 73738. When I was shopping the difference between the 738 and 838 (now 740 and 840) was basically just the sound bar. The difference between the 7 series and the C series was the video calibration options, which was important to me. Now it seems the C series gets the video calibration, but does not have the same internet features or an integrated 3D emitter (as the 740). 

Don't know the price difference, but I would have chosen the C series this year as the same internet stuff is available on basically everything these days.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

If the C series is anything like the 73738 which I also own at a cheaper price then it should be a killer deal. I love my 73" Mits, the picture quality compared to the 1080P 68" Samsung DLP it replaced was really noticeable after calibrating it.


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree. I have the Samsung DLP LED 61 and 55 inch models. The picture is outstanding. However, my parents have the Mitsubishi and even on standard def I am absolutely amazed everytime I see it.


----------

